# Poop check?!



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, i had been complaining of poops and here they are:
2 samples, one of female and one of male..

The more solid one is of the female and watery green is of the males.. They both smell awful and real awful when they are brown watery..

DOes anybody here use homeoppathic treatments?

All suggestions, thoughts will be appreciated.. 
-Hamza


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

according to:
http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html

my male may have the following:
-PMV
-Cocci
-Trichi...
-E.coli
-Salmonella
-Hexamititis

This is scary, so plz reply!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there's usually other symptoms to go along with an irregular poop sample to indicate that the bird is actually sick. If a bird has been sitting on a nest all night long, the poops are usually large and stink, for instance, but in those cases it's normal. So, is there something else wrong?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza said:


> DOes anybody here use homeoppathic treatments?
> All suggestions, thoughts will be appreciated..
> -Hamza


You can try certain homeopathic/organic products to help solidify the poops, and perhaps take care of the problem. 

For very watery poop you can try a drop of colloidal silver down the throat-each day for infection, a few days of probiotics/capsule or kefir-to generate good bacteria, and heating pad, and isolation...of course. Make sure the bird is eating and drinking well. This has worked for a few birds I had that actually had somewhat stinky and very watery poop. I would also give ACV in their drinking water to enable a good environment for gut bacteria to multiply.

You can also give a garlic cap down the throat if the birds do not have upset stomach. Reishi has also been used as an antibiotic and a drop of Neem oil, and that also woks for liver support. These things up the immune system response and work as a natural antibiotic, and anti-fungal and anti-bacterial.

Add a good source of organic vitamins in the natural state, such as alfalfa tabs, it is a wonderful source of calcium,chorophyll and other trace minerals. You can also add a drop of cod liver oil, a good organic-(mercury free) product, once a month for vitamin D,E and EFA oil source.

For B vitamins you can use Brewers Yeast in powder form or tablets, and use just a little over the seed once a month, and it will adhere with a drop of wheat germ oil. Always add probiotics to enable the brewers yeast to digest well.

If you have been using a manufactured multi-vitamin stop using it, as it may also be causing an inablance and causing runny poops.

As always though, it is best to have a diagnosis so you know what you are treating and dealing with.

If your birds actually have trich, they need Spartix and another canker drug, as it it needs to be controlled immediately.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

as the pair is feeding a baby the poop may look big and smelly. the small one looks normal for me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, there's usually other symptoms to go along with an irregular poop sample to indicate that the bird is actually sick. If a bird has been sitting on a nest all night long, the poops are usually large and stink, for instance, but in those cases it's normal. So, is there something else wrong?
> 
> Pidgey


I call them maternity poops and they sure do smell bad. As bad as they smell. I think they are perfectly nomal given they have a new baby unless they are having other symptoms that indicate they are sick.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

They are sitting one eggs..
Female poops are quite ok but the male poops are worrisome..

The male eats big seeds like peas, corn, sunflower seeds, and not millets or pulses (except one that is big).. He is drinking a lot.. Acting normally, and before pooping he goes round in circles walking backwards and poops.. Sometimes he tries to poop but nothing comes out kinda like he's constipated..

Any ideass?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> I call them maternity poops and they sure do smell bad. As bad as they smell.



Hi Charis,

I called them the "mother loads".  





Hamza said:


> They are sitting one eggs..
> Female poops are quite ok but the male poops are worrisome..
> 
> The male eats big seeds like peas, corn, sunflower seeds, and not millets or pulses (except one that is big).. He is drinking a lot.. Acting normally, and before pooping he goes round in circles walking backwards and poops.. Sometimes he tries to poop but nothing comes out kinda like he's constipated..
> Any ideass?



Hi Hamza,

Did we change the ratio of rice in the diet?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, i have excluded rice and replaced it with more of barley and millets...

And today, My Lahore baby hatched!!
My son was being a good "daddy" keeping my grand-pijy warm so i couldnt get a pic.. ONly one egg hatched where the other is still being incubated..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations....again Hamza!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations....again Hamza!


Thnx!

When do parents stop feeding crop milk and replace it with partly digested seeds?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, Hamza, thought you might be interested in this article from Alberta
Classic:

http://www.albertaclassic.net/novice/novice.php#

There are some interesting observations on poop and pics  .

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Congrats, Hamza, thought you might be interested in this article from Alberta
> Classic:
> 
> http://www.albertaclassic.net/novice/novice.php#
> ...


What a great site.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hamza said:


> Thnx!
> 
> When do parents stop feeding crop milk and replace it with partly digested seeds?


Around day 6 or 7, the parents will mix a few seeds with the crop milk. I believe by about day 10, the babies are totally on a seed diet.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Congrats, Hamza, thought you might be interested in this article from Alberta
> Classic:
> 
> http://www.albertaclassic.net/novice/novice.php#
> ...


SOme amazing stuff.. Maybe i'm over feeding.. Will get them on a proper diet now!!


----------

